
A Chip in My Hand Unlocks My House. Why Does That Scare People? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/21/opinion/chip-technology-implant.html
======
gaspoweredcat
i found that reactions seem to vary, here in the UK the general (uninformed)
response is "ooh i dont know about that, seems a bit 1984" or something along
those lines however when i was showing people in japan their response was
generally "thats so cool! i want one!"

------
ohiovr
I don't see myself being tagged like cattle to go about my business.

